# 4H project input



## Beingthatgirlme (Mar 20, 2010)

I am doing a 4H project on Self Sufficient living and I am looking for some "help". I've got a great outline for the project and I am most likely participation in my counties Demonstration Day!! 

My project is kind of self explanatory. But I am taking it the "extreme", most kids just follow a book, since I am doing what's called a "self determined", I get to do whatever I like. I live in a really small town, and although we are a small country town, we do live in the "city" limits of it. So we only raise rabbits and have 2 organic veggie gardens, and 15 herb plants. We also vend at our local farmers market. Iâve always read up about organic, free range, pasture raised, ect things. So Iâm well educated in these matters. Iâve just never spend a day working on the animal farmsâ¦ besides horses.

Therefore, as part of my project I wanting taking various field trips, and I am hoping to find most of them organic, they are as following (bold are ones I already have arranged to work with)

*Lamb farm -* A friend of my fatherâs is planning to give me a tour of his farm
Hog farm -Still looking  
*Bee keeping -* Planning to contact my friends Grandparents.
*Maple syrup/pasteurized beef farm -* This gentleman is even willing to pay me in syrup, even though I said I was willing to work for free!  
*Organic cosmetic seller/organic dog wash products/Chickens *- I am going to be working with the person all summer long. She's been so gracious in helping me out!
Goats --Still looking  I'd love to learn to make cheese and butter from them
Llamas- -Still looking  wool production
Organic green house - They open in June

So far that's all, but I am SO open to suggestions on areaâs to cover. My family does can things, we do cook mostly from scratch, and we compost. 
I am asking for suggestions/help on what I should do for my Demonstration. I am thinking a mock farmers market table! I really like the idea, but I am confused as to what I would talk about and what people would want to hear? It has to be between 5-10 minutes long, including taking questions and answering them. 

For the mock farmerâs market table I was thinking of setting up my mother and I's regular table, but with less of the same product. I was also thinking of showing them how to make something really simple from the table. Do you feel someone who is not necessarily into agriculture would enjoy hearing information about someoneâs vending table, and how productive the local farmers market is, how nice it is to support your âneighborsâ, and how itâs a community of friends? 

I thought of doing a âspeechâ about organic vs. non-organic, but I figure it would be slightly boring to some and that so many people cover that issue already. Plus I figured the advertisement for the local farmers market would be great, and the room the demonstration is being held in, is âadopted and paid forâ, buy the local farmers market vendors. 

This is my last year in 4H, as I am now 18. I would really, really like to receive state fair on this project for both Demonstration day, and my project judging (which is 1 month after the demo competition) 

Any advice, tips, criticism (politely please) would be great! If you know of anyone from the Central Ohio area who you think might be willing/able to help, please tell them about me, or give me their contact information!!! My fair is in the last week of July/first week of June.

Iâll be tracking my progress though a blog as well â 
http://www.blogger.com/home?pli=1

Thank you soooo much!!
That girl being, Me

P.S. My name on here is slightly different than my blog name because I got this account first, and when I went to get my blogger, that name was already taken... does anyone know how to change my screen name on here?! Lol. Thanks


----------



## AdamsFamilyFarm (Nov 13, 2009)

Rabbits are another source of meat and can be raise fairly easily. Here is a website that holds classes here in Texas on various aspects of Homesteading. It looks pretty cool, but we haven't taken anything there yet. A friend of ours has taken several classes. I know you probably can't come and take the classes, but it might give you some more ideas.

http://www.homesteadheritage.com


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

maybe for you speech you could talk about how someone can live in the city and still live a sustainable life style. You could talk about turning you lawn into gardens, raising rabbits for meat and a few hens for eggs, using rain barrels on your downspouts to water your gardens, planing meals from ingredients that are obtained within 100 miles from your home and going to the farmers market for whatever you cant grow yourself. Asking to help out on farms in exchange for goods is also a way to farm with out having one of your own. Take pictures of your gardens and rabbit hutches and maybe even show some of your canned goods. Your on the right track with all you talked about that i don't think you really need a lot of help. Talking about how you live and how supporting the farmers market and local farms helps local families should make a good impression on the judges. Good luck and let us know how you do. If you have any questions pm me and i will see if i can help you answer them. i used to do a lot of the same things when i was in 4-h


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I like your idea of a sample farmers market table for your demonstration. What about pics of animals with info about the things they provide: Example from our bazaar table: Meet Harriet, our dairy goat. She provides our family with cheese (example) soap (example) and meat , well, her wether kids. (jerky example) fertilizer (composted example) She won blue ribbon in fair, she is useful on our self sustaining farm. 
I think people are fascinated about hobby farms- and yes, they like to hear about an alternative to Walmart and supporting our local neighbors. Sounds good! I think it will be a challenge to not have too much stuff, but you could scour the magazines for their examples, especially now in our economic climate, their is a back to basics movement. Let us know how you do!
from 
A 4-H leader in WA.


----------



## Beingthatgirlme (Mar 20, 2010)

Maverick, I LOVE your idea!! That's what I want the project to be about, Urban homestead!! Thank you so much!

IsHisName I love all your ideas too! I wonder if I could take a single rabbit to show how it produce's meat and all! 

I'll keep you all posted and thanks so much for the wonderful ideas!! I started working for a lady today who makes her own organic soap, raises organic chickens and guinea fowl and all different types of plants/herbs, ect. She is being SUCH a wonderful help with my project!


----------



## Happy Palace (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey, That Girl!
I love your ideas - can I come to your demonstration? It sounds like fun. I would love to see a demonstration of a farmer's market table with all you've talked about.
Have you checked out a copy of Urban Farm magazine? I've got the spring issue & was really impressed with it. Good luck & do let us know if you make State Fair.


----------



## Beingthatgirlme (Mar 20, 2010)

Heya! Sure! I'd love all the support I can get! Are your girls in 4H as well? I have not read the Urban Farm Magazine, actually. Do you know if the Marysville Lib has it? I know Plain City has a few good ones! Also, just a note to you, I am running for Junior Fair Queen, so if you could let your club know to please vote for me, that would be awesome! I am trying to rally all the home schoolers I can get!! 

Now I am struggling with the idea of the "Urban Homesteading", or the "Trip to the Farmers Market", oooh, they are both so great!!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Even though I don't have any kids to home school (even my grands are out of school) I love reading this and seeing how (and what) is being taught to our future. I thought I would just put my 2 cents in. I think that the urban homesteading would be more interesting to more people and increase your chances to advance to the state fair. Wish you the best of luck with your program.


----------



## Beingthatgirlme (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you, CC! 

Update to those wishing for one! I had my Demo Today!! I did it on "A trip to the Farmers Market"! I has examples of chap stick, muffins, dried/fresh flowers, soap, grape jelly, pumpkin butter, dried lavender, pickles and then a few cute knickknacks. 

The kids and parents loves it, and I won a chance to go to my county Demo Day! Noooow, I have a month to prepare for that, and hopefully I'll get state fair for it. 

The topics I covered were "5 good things about the farmers market/why to support it", and "5 tips for shopping at the farmers market". I am going to improve on the table by adding some in season fruits/veggies. Making a poster for eating by the season, add information about vending license/insurance and also try and memorize more of my talk. I dressed up in a farmers outfit, which I think really got the kids! It was great over all! Thanks for the help everyone!


----------

